

Grafitter , A Twitter-Based Graphing Tool, wins CMU Smiley Award - blogimus
http://www.cmu.edu/homepage/computing/2009/spring/smiley-award-winner.shtml

======
websevenpointoh
i'm going to use this to create a graph detailing the number of twitter-based
programs/startups over time. maybe someone will come up with an idea of their
own soon.

